# European cooking forum



## eiasu (Oct 16, 2009)

Hallo,
i am taking care of publishing a cooking book in english and i am not
an english mother tongue and i am looking for help and suggestions.
I am italian and live in Germany and i need some help to find words and expressions that are common in Europe.
Here on this forum i have already read a lot of very very kind and precise people that helped me a lot in making the book more understanable but
for some specific ingredients i need some European expressions,
and here on this fantastic huge forum i see mainly Americans,
can somebody suggest me the best cooking forum in English in Europe?
I know, that´s a strange question to ask on this forum for a ´competitor´,
i hope that´s allright,
ciao thanks a lot
eiasu


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 16, 2009)

Use Google and Yahoo to translate European ingredients into English.  Some ingredients may not be readily available in English speaking countries like the USA; E.G. food grade lye (Lauge) and the baby eels available in the Pisa area of Italy.


----------



## eiasu (Oct 16, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Use Google and Yahoo to translate European ingredients into English.  Some ingredients may not be readily available in English speaking countries like the USA; E.G. food grade lye (Lauge).


Sometime it is not so easy,
for example MagerQuark,
that is a german cheese, sort of low fat cottage cheese, ricotta and sour cream,
that´s not so easy to figure aout with Google and Yahoo translations,
it is ok to have a vague idea what are we talking about, but i would lilke some more precise suggestion;
thank you
ciao
eiasu


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 16, 2009)

Like I said, some ingredients are not readily available outside the areas where they are used.  Mager Quark, Sauermilch and high fat canned milk are a few examples.
That's why it's so hard to find authentic versions of many foods outside their area of their origins.  To boot government regulations often make  imported foods taste different than they do in their home countries; E.G. Bel Paese formaggio.


----------



## eiasu (Oct 16, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Like I said, some ingredients are not readily available outside the areas where they are used.  Mager Quark, Sauermilch and high fat canned milk are a few examples.
> That's why it's so hard to find authentic versions of many foods outside their area of their origins.  To boot government regulations often make  imported foods taste different than they do in their home countries; E.G. Bel Paese formaggio.


Ok thank you,
i can relax and use only one forum, this one, that is anyway quite gigantic!
ciao
eiasu


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 16, 2009)

Guten Appetit
tchuss / ciao


----------



## eiasu (Oct 17, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Guten Appetit
> tchuss / ciao


tchüss


----------

